
Why Google Is Going All in on Diabetes - rhayabusa
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/09/06/437570402/why-google-is-going-all-in-on-diabetes
======
dajohnson89
There is nothing in the article that suggests that Google is going anywhere
near "all in" on Diabetes. NPR loses a lot of credit with clickbaity titles
like this.

